# Critique my Chief - I'm just curious



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

He's my Seizure alert dog, my love and my pride and joy but I thought it would be a kick to see what the professionals thought 

He turned 5 months old yesterday, lost his first tooth last night and weighed in at 58 pounds this morning! He's got the most confident temperment of any dog I've even owned ....
Sorry about the pix.... I'm not the best photographer but I'm trying


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well I think he's gorgeous, LOVE his head, love his coloring, love his body type


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Definitely very masculine for such a young fella. Handsome.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

One of the most gorgeous faces I have seen on a GSD. Very masculine. One thing-- he does look a tad thicker. Nothing to worry about right now, but as he gets older, extra weight can be hard on his hips. I don't know his breeding, but if both of his parents weren't OFA certified, just be careful about letting him get heavy.

Anyways, I love his coloring! Are you training him yourself or going through a company? I have never really learned about how dogs are trained for things like that so if you would like to share I would love to hear!


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

(Some pictures he looks fine but the 5th one is the one I was talking about)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I see your from Mass, can I ask if you got him around the new england area? You can pm me if you don't want to publicly post the breeder,,he's a hunk !


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

x0emiroxy0x said:


> One of the most gorgeous faces I have seen on a GSD. Very masculine. One thing-- he does look a tad thicker. Nothing to worry about right now, but as he gets older, extra weight can be hard on his hips. I don't know his breeding, but if both of his parents weren't OFA certified, just be careful about letting him get heavy.
> 
> Anyways, I love his coloring! Are you training him yourself or going through a company? I have never really learned about how dogs are trained for things like that so if you would like to share I would love to hear!


Thank you so much 
Believe it or not most of that thick is loose skin....he flaps when he runs LOL but I do know his grandparents, parents, aunts, uncles, brothes, sisters and I know a couple of people who have dogs from the same line and all healthy. Chief will be in to be tested as soon as he is old enough (2years right?), but so far all is looking good and strong 
I'm being really careful about his diet as I am so OCD about things like that :crazy: He is fed TOTW and RAW with a carrot,salmon oil, beet etc.. combo I mix myself. 
He's to be taken the place of my current seizure dog, a Boston Terrier and I'm owner training him. He's doing great with obedience and he seems to be picking up the alerting on his own - he's doing awesome!


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I see your from Mass, can I ask if you got him around the new england area? You can pm me if you don't want to publicly post the breeder,,he's a hunk !


Yes, I got him from a breeder near me. I will definitely PM you 

:blush:Thanks for the hunk comment:blush:


----------



## x0emiroxy0x (Nov 29, 2010)

That is amazing! I hate that people always expect service dogs to be huge. There are many smaller dogs that are just as handy if not more!

I wasn't sure if he was larger or it was just the angle because he looked normal in all the other pics, thanks for clearing it up! (And yeah, its two years!)


----------



## BigChiefServiceDog (Dec 18, 2011)

JakodaCD OA said:


> well I think he's gorgeous, LOVE his head, love his coloring, love his body type


Thank you so much...The breeder takes a lot of pride in the coloring. I have pix of his parents actually in our album.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

I find the seizure alert dogs to be just so amazing in how they do what they do. That is just awesome that he is already starting to pick up on it and he is so young!

Such a gorgeous fellow too!


----------

